# Cult of Cherry-esque



## devin (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I have been seeing all of the lovely Cult of Cherry fotd's and decided to jump on the bandwagon. I have so many colors that are similar or are the same to what is already out, that I just decided to use what I already had. Oh yeah and I also decided to break the makeup "rules" and make everything dark, eyes, lips and cheeks....rules who needs 'em!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you like!






















Face: clinique instant pore minimizer, matte velvet + 70

Eyes: nanogold(highlight), saddle, shadowy lady and carbon(crease), shroom and rich symbol from patternmaker quad(nordstrom) on lid, carbon(outer v), boot black(upper liner), carbon and smoke signal(lower liner and wing), nanogold and solar white(lower liner and wing), #3 lashes

Cheeks: Dirty plum(pro blush), blunt and studio fix nw50(contour)

Lips: smoked purple(pro lipstick), feline kohl power


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

DAMN girl you look *amazing*!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who cares about the dark eyes/dark lips rule, you look stunning! I think this look was made for you


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

absolutly perfect!!!! i love all the dark colours on you.. and you did an amazing job on the eyes


----------



## kimmy (Aug 22, 2008)

so pretty! i love that lipcolour on you.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

You are seriously beautiful, and that palette looks amazing on you.  It's very dramatic but so well done - you are seriously rocking that look!

Total inspiration - thank you for posting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 22, 2008)

This looks great!! You are so pretty!! 
Your lippie looks like a old fav d/c mac shade verushka...I love it and wear it from time to time... Love the brows as well! 
I love this whole look on you.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 22, 2008)

this look is fierce!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

This is just hot- i love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that is gorgeous!  Those colors really look wonderful on you!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2008)

Wooooo lady! Red lips and dark liner is baaaack!  You have a very good hand with applications, I've noticed.  Many other folks on the street who may not have as much experience alot of times cannot handle putting on that much without looking 'painted' but you pulled it off sharply.


----------



## karrieleigh (Aug 22, 2008)

could you be anymore stunning?! i love your looks, and this one is so dramatic and amazing, you look great


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 22, 2008)

wow I am truley loving all these cult of cherry inspired FOTD..I wasn't really interested in anything from this collection ..but you are helping me change my mind lol..YOUr makeup is fabulous you carry the colors so well and you are just gorgeous!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 22, 2008)

Umm... ya, HI!  WOW! THat looks amazing!!!


----------



## Rouaa (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my what a beauty!!


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 22, 2008)

everything about this look is perfect. you look stunning!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! You look unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## christyluv3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheeeeeowwww! Very nice!


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

My God!  That is gorgeous.  I would LOVE it if Nanogold looked like that on me!!  You look fantastic.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! YOu look smokin!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 22, 2008)

u look amazing!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Love love love the lips!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

this is similar to how I did my m/u for the vamp challenge but yours is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better!


----------



## Sushi. (Aug 23, 2008)

Stunning!
this look is gorgeous on you
i love everything about it


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like this especially your eyes.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 23, 2008)

ur makeup always looks beautiful.This look is stunning.


----------



## JollieJanice (Aug 23, 2008)

absolutely amazing all the time


----------



## kathweezy (Aug 23, 2008)

pretty.


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Wow, you look amazing


----------



## magia (Aug 23, 2008)

I love your eyemakeup, absolutely stunning!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

stunning


----------



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG your face features are so beautiful! You have awesome lips and eyes, you face is so soft and feminine!


----------



## ltaylor (Aug 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! This look is slammin'.


----------



## charlieee (Aug 23, 2008)

amazing look you have there!


----------



## Anachronism86 (Aug 23, 2008)

Your lipstick looks sooo pretty on you!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 23, 2008)

This is THE LOOK I want to do!! Damn! This is so amazingly perfect! Love it ALL!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW Devin I am speechless.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 23, 2008)

Everything about this look is top notch!! I love the shape of your eyes, looks perfect


----------



## stv578 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow... you are seriously talented!  Everything looks so gorgeous.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 24, 2008)

You are gorgeous, I wish I could get the nerve to post a FOTD.  Back to the story, love the look.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2008)

*~*Love this look!!!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Aug 24, 2008)

STUNNING... love the lips.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 24, 2008)

Very cool look, I like the eyes and lips! Suits you very well


----------



## NLoveW630 (Aug 24, 2008)

You are working  those colors..but I'm sure you do every day..Ms. Diva..


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 24, 2008)

girrrl, this is gorgeous


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

I am your Stan...I cannot get over how you were blessed with everything, the hair, the eyes, the lips, the old glam AND you are so humble and classy.  Please publish a book so I can stop e-stalking your FOTD's


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 25, 2008)

really pretty! i hope to see a tutorial


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 25, 2008)

OH my gosh!!!  This is beautiful!!!!  Absolutely stunning!!!!  I love everything about it.


----------



## zerin (Aug 25, 2008)

this is amazing....i miss your old fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep them coming!


----------



## rutledgekl (Aug 25, 2008)

man that is gawgeous!!i love it!does mac carry a similar lip color thats a permanent?


----------



## devin (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you my sweeties!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_man that is gawgeous!!i love it!does mac carry a similar lip color thats a permanent?_

 
Thanks! A color that is very, very close to smoked purple is cyber. The only difference is smoked purple is a matte and cyber is a satin, but the colors are extremely close. HTH!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't like......................



I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Signature Mac ! lOOK Amazing


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Your eyes are AMAZING! Wow. Teach me how to do that! And those lips are hot.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD! you look gorgeous! an absolute flawless beauty!


----------



## Jot (Aug 26, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## n_c (Aug 26, 2008)

Everything about this look is flawless! And that lip color was made for YOU!


----------



## Solace (Aug 26, 2008)

Hot damn. you're good.


----------



## damsel (Aug 26, 2008)

great job! you look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 26, 2008)

stunning!  its all so perfect... and yay! theres my fave blusher! Dirty Plum all the wayyyyyyy!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow it looks so dramatic and amazing! You definitely pulled off breaking the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your brows are perfection.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 26, 2008)

You've got talent!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Aug 27, 2008)

omg, your eyebrows are TO DIE FOR!  And I like how you used that white eyeliner.. I gotta try that!


----------



## rutledgekl (Aug 28, 2008)

this is soo pretty!i love it


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 28, 2008)

you look beautiful!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 28, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Ketchup38 (Aug 28, 2008)

SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## ksyusha (Aug 28, 2008)

beautiful!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 28, 2008)

Marvelous! The enitre look screams CofC and Autumn! I love every aspect from the eyes, cheeks, and lips! Great job!!!


----------



## sherishe2cute (Aug 28, 2008)

omg when i just saw the eyes i thought it was alicia keys beautiful!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 28, 2008)

Hotter than heat!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 28, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

this look is so beautiful on you. a great inspiration for me, also i love the darks together!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## User49 (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooh this is lovely! Dark eyes and lips are very on trend at the mo! Good job! I love your blending! ;0)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 18, 2009)

Super Vampy!!!!!!! I love that drama especially the lips!


----------



## fintia (Mar 18, 2009)

Love the lips!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

I love how you've lined your lowerlash line with carbon and solar white. Awesome.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, you look so glamorous!


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 19, 2009)

llllaaaaav it!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!  Love your looks!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

Flawless as usual!


----------

